# Really Stupid Question



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

...but I can't find any information to dispute it.

A woman saw Jax and started telling me how she looked, color and body size and shape, just like her Belgians. Then she told me that the way to tell a Belgian is if the roof of their mouths are black. 

So I look and sure enough...it's black. However, I think it's from the dark pigmentation on her face.

Does anyone have an answer to this? Other than "That a load of bull...."


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

There is nothing else to say other than "that is a load of bull".

That woman is a "fruit cake".

Isn't your girl black and tan? Belgians don't even COME in that color!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

that's what I thought too but she was sooooo insistent. Jax is a blanket back. She came from the pound so I wouldn't say she isn't part Belgian...she could be part coyote for all I know...but I would say the roof of herr mouth is black because her face is!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I had someone tell me once Sandi was a purebred because the top of her mouth was black and "that's how ya tell!" - Her mother was a purebred but nobody ever saw the father...... She's probably all collie, but how many different collies are out there.

I think the black on the top of the mouth is an old wives tale. I does not denote a purebred anything, no more than looking at a horses mouth does.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto has a black mouth - maybe from having 2 pure black grandfathers. I have people all the time ask me 'German shepherd, right?' I think it's because he has very different looking markings but there's really no other breed or mix he could be. No one has ever tried to tell me he's something else.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

LMAO never heard that one before!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

you had to see her!!! She absolutely BELIEVED what she was saying and was so confident about it that, even though my brain was saying otherwise, I had to ask the question!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I got that with Stark one time.. He is mostly black (starting to lighten up some but definitely has a lot of black on him) so people always check to see if he really is a German Shepherd or not.. haha..

One lady asked me to open his mouth to see if he was "of true blood" as she put it.. he has a black roof in his mouth and a black dot on his tounge (in the WAY back) so apparently he is.. hahahahahahahahaha... 

I just said, "ooh.. in 24 years of having Shepherds in my life I have never heard that one.." then walked away.. hehe..


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Next time you see her, ask what it means if the roof of the mouth is black but the gums are pink with black spots









My Morgan has this, she also had large black splotches on her skin. Does it mean she's an american bulldog becuase they have those too. Yes I'm being silly.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Could be part Dalmation..


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

BTW if you're shepherds nails are all black they're PB. 
Oh, and if they have black spots on their tongue they're part chow.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

So what are they if they have a white nail? Morgan has two that have a light gray stripe up the back and black on the front. I don't remember them being this way when she was younger and since she's got gray literally coming out of her ears, I excuse this as age. No clue what she'd be other than part coyote (which would explain quite a bit).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmmm...is the AKC aware of all this? They are giving out GSD papers to Chows and Dalmanations!!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Double funny becuase Morgan has an ILP - she's a rescue. They said she looked like a shepherd.

I think she's very pretty for a dalmation/chow/coyote mix


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaDouble funny becuase Morgan has an ILP - she's a rescue. They said she looked like a shepherd.
> 
> I think she's very pretty for a dalmation/chow/coyote mix


Wow she is gorgeous for a dalmation/chow/coyote mix
hmm what exactly does that type of dog look like
can you say morons


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have to send in for an ILP for Jax. DD wants to do rally with her. wonder if they have a listing for Belgian/Coyote? 

Morgan is one very gorgeous fake GSD!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Thank you, she's my $5 bitch. Best dog I've ever had.

An AKC judge once told me there's so much variety in the breed that AKC doesn't deny anyone an ILP unless the ears are floppy and it's obviously a mix by the markings.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

woohoo!!! Then my belgian/gsd/border collie/coyote mix can go do rally~!!!

Yes...according to the ppl that took her to the pound she's supposed to have be border collie....


----------

